# Weird questions: Can they live in this small space? Is my tank beyond saving?



## Drakmanka (Oct 27, 2015)

I feel like this almost belongs more in a general aquarium topic, but my biggest concern is about my catfish, hence why it's here.
This is a rather long story, but here's the TL;DR version: I've had to move my two Corydoras from a 5-gallon aquarium to a 1-gallon fishbowl temporarily. How long can I safely keep them in such a small space without them getting too stressed from the lack of space?

The full story: I was in a car wreck about three weeks ago, and have been in no shape to care for my fish as I would like. Of course, this is when everything decided to go wrong all at once with my fish tank. In spite of my getting help from friends and family to keep the tank clean, my Betta developed fin rot, which I was able to care for thanks to having the medication on hand already. I eventually had to rehome him because he was picking on my catfish.
Next, two of my catfish inexplicably died. The other two corys seemed perfectly fine and were actually seemingly thriving in the tank. But I was too paranoid about their health, and moved them to a 1-gallon fishbowl with decorations that have never been in the other tank.
The long story in mind, should I be concerned about my tank? I'm prepared to throw the whole setup away and start over fresh, for fear of there being a dubious "something" in the tank that's not being removed even with 100% water changes that will kill my remaining fish. I'm really stumped and frustrated right now, and I just want the best for my fish at this point.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Drakmanka,

Please provide answers to inquiries in your "_Can a tank itself get "sick"?_" post to start a dialog to determine the proper steps to figure out the possibilities of what may be going on as well as steps to correct the situation.

Are you able to provide a heater and a established filter in the fishbowl? If not they may not
last too long.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A bucket or plastic tub would be better than a fishbowl.


----------

